# LaTEX2rtf et X11 ?



## Antiphon (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'utiliser LaTEX2rtf, parce qu'on me réclame un article en .doc et qu'il est donc pour le moment en .pdf... Comment puis-je faire fonctionner cela sous Mac OS X ? Avec X11 ? Je suis perdu et c'est assez pressé... Merci pour votre aide !

Antiphon


----------



## iMatthieu (2 Octobre 2004)

Hello,

J'ai jamais utilisé LaTEX, mais voici deux articles en français sur son installation et utilisation :

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=0274
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=0276

Good luck !


----------



## Antiphon (2 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour la réponse, mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'installation passe par Latex (que je commence à maîtriser sérieusement), mais par x11 ou le Terminal... Seulement, je n'y connais rien...  Bon, la solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est d'installer un environnement Classic dans Mac OS X, et de télécharger la version Mac OS 9 de LaTEX2rtf. Là, cela marche très bien, mais c'est moins confortable que si nous avions directement cela sous OS X... Si quelqu'un comprend ce qui faut faire, je suis toujours preneur...


----------



## iMatthieu (2 Octobre 2004)

T'as essayé de suivre l'article que je t'ai donné ? 

D'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut télécharger un truc appelé i-installer et ensuite tout se fait via cette app... D'ailleurs tout est expliqué pas à pas sur le site... Ils ne disent pas qu'il faut x11... Sinon je crois que tu peux aussi l'installer par fink mais c'est plus compliqué..

---> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/articl...id_article=0274


----------



## daffyb (28 Octobre 2004)

Ben si tu as fink, tu tapes dans un terminal
fink install latex2rtf
et tu attends....
sinon, tu télécharges les sources et tu fais l'installation dans le terminal (mais là je ne suis pas un expert, avec un ./configure un make installl....)

Le fichier READ ME de l'archive :


```
latex2rtf is a translator program that translates LaTeX text into the
RTF format used by various text processors, most notably Word.

For the Copyright of the Program see the file Copyright.

As of version 1.9.13, latex2rtf supports converting equations to
bitmaps.  This requires TeX and ImageMagick.  See scripts/README.

To install (on a UNIX system)
- Edit Makefile for your local configuration.  The default install
  is reasonable, but if you do not have root access, then you might
  need to set $PREFIX to be your home directory.
- make
- If this is not your first-time installation, you may want to preserve
  your old configuration (*.cfg) files. Copy them to a safe place before
  installing.
- make check   (expect warnings but no errors)
- make install

Reporting bugs to the homepage at Sourceforge

              http://sourceforge.net/projects/latex2rtf/

* Please verify your bug with the most recent version of the program.
* Please provide the version of the program you are using
* Please provide your operating system and version number
* Provide a short latex file that exhibits the bug.  It is
  imperative that you spend time isolating the problem into a small
  latex file.  This shows that you actually care enough about the 
  problem to spend some of your time trying to help isolate the bug.
* Be patient.  Provide patches.  Enjoy.
```


----------



## daffyb (28 Octobre 2004)

iMatthieu, je me permets de remttre ton lien à jour...
http://www.xrings.com/xrings/article.php3?id_article=0274


----------

